# השמידו את השמלה



## הנהלת הפורומים (9/6/14)

השמידו את השמלה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
כלות שימו לב! זאת ההזדמנות שלכם לזכות בצילומים "טראש דה דרס" של הצלם יניב סופר!




*מה צריך לעשות?*

הירשמו עכשיו חינם לערב מתחתנים:
http://tapuzbiz.activetrail.biz/ערב-מתחתנים

ושרשרו להודעה הזאת  – היכן ואיך הייתן רוצות להשמיד את השמלה!
*ההודעה בעלת מספר הצפיות הגבוה ביותר, תזכה את הכותבת בפרס.*






לתקנון התחרות:
http://www.tapuz.co.il/blog/net/ViewEntry.aspx?EntryId=3441562

*לידיעתכן! ההשתתפות היא עד מחר (יום ג') בשעה 20:00 בערב!*

למה אתן מחכות


----------



## ביזנסמן1 (10/6/14)

במקום הכי לא שגרתי שיש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הייתי רוצה להשמיד את השמלה שלי (מהממת של גלית קורנר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) בבית הנשיא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









קודם כל זה מקום מדהים
וזו מזכרת שתשאר לנכדים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



זה הכי אקטואלי עכשיו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ואם אפשר תמונה עם הנשיא פרס שנייה לפני שהוא עוזב, זה יהיה הצילום הכי טוב אבר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אף אחד לא עשה שם צילומי טראש דה דרס
וזה יהיה הכי מיוחד שיש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





מקווה מאוד שאוכל לזכות,
צילום טראש דה דרס של יניב סופר זה התגשמות חלומות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




יערה


----------



## Sofi Sh (10/6/14)

וואו, איזה כיף! 
הצלם באמת מדהים!
הייתי שמחה לעשות צילומי טראש בגן שעשועים- מקום צבעוני ושמח שמזכיר לכולנו את הילד שבתוכנו


----------



## Fufu The Girl (10/6/14)

וואי... החלום שלי הוא.... 
להשמיד את השמלה ב*מימדיון!*

בבריכת גלים, באבובים, במגלשות, לאכול גלידות ובכוונה שהכל ינזל עלינו ולקפוץ במתנפחים... 
בקיצור.. נראה לי שאחרי ביקור כזה, השמלה הייתה משמידה את עצמה!

אוף. הלוואי וזה היה אפשרי...


----------



## להעלות ליגה (10/6/14)

מלחמת אוכל
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 
ללא ספק הכי מגניב יהיה להרוס את השמלה במלחמת אוכל
כזאת אמיתית שהכל עף על כולם


----------



## shiwii (11/6/14)

יוו, חלום שלי! 
מאז שראיתי את הסרט "מותק הילדות התחלפו" לאו דווקא בהקשר של חתונה...
ואם כבר, אז גם מלחמת קצף או פיינטבול עם ערמות חציר זה יכול להיות מגניב


----------



## vicz (10/6/14)

איזה גימיק נוראי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הגעתי מראשי.
למען הסר הספק - חתונה זה רעיון שלא מתאים לי, מעולם לא חלמתי על השמלה/החתונה ואני לא מתכננת להתחתן.

אבל עצם הרעיון של לקחת בגד מפואר במצב טוב ולהרוס אותו בשביל צילומים....
אני מרגישה כך לגבי כל חפץ, לא רק שמלת כלה.
אם אין בו צורך - למה לא לתרום?


----------



## ronitvas (10/6/14)

יש בזה משהו... 
אולם זה טרנד שהגיעו מחו"ל.
השמלות שמשתמשים בהן לא תמיד יקרות והן לרוב לא אלה שמשתמשים בהן לצורך האירוע.
תחשבי על זה כמו על אביזר צילום שאת קונה במיוחד לצורך מסויים.
יש המון בנות שתורמות את שמלות הכלה שלהן ו/או מוכרות אותה, ללא קשר.
מה גם שלא כולן עושות את הצילומים האלה.


----------



## עלה לא נידף (11/6/14)




----------



## האשה של רנואר (11/6/14)




----------



## Princess Lotta (11/6/14)

לא יכולה להתחבר לטרנד הזה בשום צורה 
בטח לא עם שמלת כלה.

זה כמו שאני אלך למספרה, אדפוק פן (אהבת חיי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) או בייביליס ואז אלך לים או לבריכה.


----------



## anastasiar1990 (11/6/14)

גם אני!! 
חח למרות שקרה ככה שבפראג באמצע הצילומים התחיל גשם, והשמלה שלי שלמזלי היתה מהאיביי אספה בתחתית שלה את כל השלוליות של פראג חחחחחחח בסוף היא היה שחורה אבל כיבסנו...אז היה כזה טרש דה דרס חחח


----------



## Princess Lotta (11/6/14)

אבל בנטורל, לא בכוונה...אז זה עובר


----------



## anastasiar1990 (11/6/14)

חחח כן


----------



## anastasiar1990 (11/6/14)

נכון... יש מלא נשים שלא יכולות להשות לעצמן


----------



## ביזנסמן1 (10/6/14)

איזה כיף, לא מאמינה! אין על תפוז
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ועל פורום חתונות


----------



## afrikana (12/6/14)

אה, זכית! אז למה את לא מגלה לחברות? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מחיאות כפיים לזוכה המאושרת! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










איזה כיף לך!
ת'כלס זה היה הרעיון שגם אני הייתי בעדו  למרות שהיו באמת כמה ממש מוצלחים.


----------



## ani88 (11/6/14)

חלום שלי, הרבה לפי שהחתונה היתה באופק 
אני הייתי הולכת על "הקלאסי" צבעים!!! אולי יין


----------

